# How to Upload Pictures on iPhone



## TulsaJeff (Oct 24, 2017)

On iPhone you just click on the dark red button that says “Upload a File”. This is located below the reply box. 








Click on “Choose file”







Up pops the prompt to find out if you want to take a picture, go to your photo library or browse. 







I chose, Photo Library. 







Select a picture then choose thumbnail or full size. 







Upload as many as like and once it looks good, click on “Post Reply”






All done!


----------

